# Mortice and tenon jig



## Dalboy (9 Oct 2008)

has any one got or used a Trend mortice and tenon jig and what do you think of it :?:


----------



## maltrout512 (9 Oct 2008)

Not used one but it looks ok. Does look like it has its limits in respect that it can ownly do mortice and tenons and just for that I think it's expensive. I have had a Woodrat for about 7 years and wouldn't use anything else. Although it is costly to start with it does more than just mortice and tenons.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Oct 2008)

Maltrout512

unfortunately the woodrat a bit out of my pocket according to the write up the trend jig does dowling as well i'm going to look at one the weekend just thought i would get some feed back first from people who have used one but thanks for the imput would love a woodrat from all the reports i've heard


----------



## wizer (9 Oct 2008)

Have a look at this thread.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ortice+jig

The basic consensus was that it wasn't great. At that time I resisted the advice to built my own. But since then I realised that unless you can afford the Leigh FMT, which is fantastic, then you should build your own or make M&T's the more traditional ways (morticer, bandsaw etc)


----------



## Dave S (9 Oct 2008)

wizer":1az9yy25 said:


> Have a look at this thread.
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ortice+jig
> 
> The basic consensus was that it wasn't great. At that time I resisted the advice to built my own. But since then I realised that unless you can afford the Leigh FMT, which is fantastic, then you should build your own or make M&T's the more traditional ways (morticer, bandsaw etc)


That reminds me - I was going to dig out the pics of the homebuilt version of the Trend jig. :roll:


----------



## neilyweely (9 Oct 2008)

Dave S
When you do (dig it out) I will be interested to see it. have been considering m+t's for the kitchen units, rather than the normal router cut rail and stiles.

have never used a router table to cut my m+t's b4, so would appreciate all the help i can get. gotta go, have crying baby in hand.

cheers

neil


----------



## Derek Willis. (10 Oct 2008)

Nielywheelie,
Soory to but in, but, have you seen my mortise jig and my tenoning method, both in jigs and tips.
derek.


----------



## Dave S (10 Oct 2008)

I've posted in Tarkin's original thread all the pictures of his jig. Hope they are useful.

Dave


----------



## Dalboy (16 Oct 2008)

OK stand back in horror I did buy the trend jig after reading the reports after looking at the home made Jigs on the site which do the exact same job. But then I only paid £65 for it including a trend set of 5 router bits (which are the correct ones for the jig) I would not have paid the full price as that is way over the top. I thank everyone who replied to this thread for their input


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Nov 2008)

When I use a router to cut mortices, (esp in hardwoods) I use Engineers' end-mill cutters. You can buy them without the thread on the shank, so no danger of damaging collets. 

The only drawback is that they are continuous diameter, so for a 3/8" cutter, you need to buy a 3/8" collet. I use three, 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" and for wider mortices I just make another cut.

The advantage of these cutters is their extremely clean cut, the completely flat bottom of the mortice and, size for size, once you have the 3/8" collet, they are less expensive than TCT shanked router cutters. Just as with the Wood-Rat's HSS cutters, they last surprisingly well.


----------

